# Last kidding of the year...



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

Our last pregnant doe kidded yesterday. Ten minutes after first contractions and a healthy baby doe!!!

Dam is a 5th Gen mini nubian. She is a great momma this was her first!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! Beautiful girl! Congratulations on being done!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a precious doeling!💗 Congrats!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! She's beautiful


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What a beauty! Both mom and baby! I love that red cheek coloration. Congratulations on the end of your kidding season!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Beautiful mama and baby 🥰


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Very pretty pair!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

So freakin precious!! Congratulations 🤗


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh my goodness! Your little mama there is my Suki’s doppelgänger!!









How amazing. I don’t think I’ve ever seen another red cheek mahogany on here - and Suki’s also a Mini Nubian! Sixth gen.

What are the odds?!

That little baby is freaking adorable, too! 🥰
Congrats!


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> Oh my goodness! Your little mama there is my Suki’s doppelgänger!!
> View attachment 231435
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's crazy! Even seem to have the highlights in the same areas. Olive is an awesome goat.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

She’s beautiful!

That little one is just as cute as a button, too! What a darling. Who is the father?


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> She’s beautiful!
> 
> That little one is just as cute as a button, too! What a darling. Who is the father?


Father is from another farm here in CT


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! She’s adorable! And that’s crazy you and Feira426’s does look alike!


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! She’s adorable! And that’s crazy you and Feira426’s does look alike!


Right? Plus she is an awesome goat!

One of the kids I kept this year is a handful. She jumps right over the stall walls like they aren't even there. Lol


----------

